

Ask HN: Who's looking for Ruby/Javascript startup employment near San Francisco? - mgauthier

This is a more specific version of the the previous post "Who's looking for employment" in hopes of narrowing the scope of the question.  My company (styleowner.com) is hiring but this post is intended to help others who have the same specific need we do.<p>ps. Our specific situation would allow telecommuters as well given the right amount of experience.
======
hansy
who did your video? it's pretty well done

by the way I don't know what your user distribution channel is, but the first
thing I thought of when I visited your site is that fashion gurus on YouTube
(the girls who talk about makeup and stuff) might be good early adopters

sorry if my comments are random and don't really address your post directly

